# Currency traders meetup



## surfer11 (21 July 2012)

Friends,


Let's meet up in the lovely Raval Bar, Macquarie Hotel, 42 Wentworth Avenue, Sydney 7pm, 25 July (www.schwartzbreweryhotel.com). Come along and enjoy a casual, friendly get-together with like-minded traders and investors. Please:


1. e-mail me suggestions for the meetup (eg format)
2. whether you would like to present to the group


There is a very reasonably priced restaurant next to the bar should you wish to snack prior to or after the meetup.


And by all means bring your friends along.


Further information at: http://www.meetup.com/Sydney-Investors/events/72424822/ (free to join if you want to). Please let me know if you intend to come along.


Best wishes to all,
Craig


----------



## TulipFX (22 July 2012)

Similar event for the Banana Benders: http://www.meetup.com/BrisbaneTraders/events/69127272/


----------



## TulipFX (25 July 2012)

Seems like it could be a marketing pitch. I attempted to join to meet other traders but my RSVP was rejected.


----------



## waza1960 (25 July 2012)

yes I tried to contact the Gold Coast Organiser but his email appears invalid


----------



## surfer11 (25 July 2012)

Just letting you know that this is not a marketing pitch. It is merely a traders' meet 'n greet evening to build networks, share information and chat about where we go from here. These are really great evenings.



surfer11 said:


> Friends,
> 
> 
> Let's meet up in the lovely Raval Bar, Macquarie Hotel, 42 Wentworth Avenue, Sydney 7pm, 25 July (www.schwartzbreweryhotel.com). Come along and enjoy a casual, friendly get-together with like-minded traders and investors. Please:
> ...


----------



## TulipFX (25 July 2012)

surfer11 said:


> Just letting you know that this is not a marketing pitch. It is merely a traders' meet 'n greet evening to build networks, share information and chat about where we go from here. These are really great evenings.




Excellent. Can you please ask the Brisbane people to accept my RSVP then?


----------



## nulla nulla (26 July 2012)

So how did the meet-up go last night in Sydney? 
Anyone turn up? 
Was it a genuine group of like minded traders sharing techniques and strategies or a corporate co-ordinated marketing pitch?


----------

